# Question



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Who makes Weedeater? I have a weedeater rider with a 12.5 hp Kohler engine that I got with the one farm. It mows nice,but is nothing special.The tnent I have in the house doeas all the lawn mowing with it for 2 years now trouble free.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My scientific wild a$$ guess it that it's made by MTD and private labeled for Weedeater.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Argee*

I thought the same thing.It really is a good machine ,I have never given it much thought,maybe because the machine does the job it is there for.It has not taken any of my time with repairs.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Argee*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I thought the same thing.It really is a good machine ,I have never given it much thought,maybe because the machine does the job it is there for.It has not taken any of my time with repairs. *


That makes it a candidate for "the best darn machine" award. You can't complain if it ain't costin' you money.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

The Electrolux Group, AYP. Same people who make poulan, Poulan Pro, Weed eater, Craftsman, Husqvarna.

Here is a link to there web info you can maneuver around from there.

Weed Eater


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*MGM where you been*

glad to see you back on hope you had a good Christmas and New Year. Don't be a stranger:cheers: 
Jody


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Jody

I have been around, just have not had anything to add to the informative content of the forum so I mostly lurk in the shadows.

Man we had a great Christmas and New Years, wife took 2 weeks off, daughter had the holidays off from school, my son took a week off work, I'm retired so I'm always off (in more ways than one according to the better half LOL). And to top it all off, I got to see my dad. Life is good.

Hope you and yours had a great Christmas and New Years.

:friends:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea Bob had a great holiday i was off for two week also i hadn't had that many days off for Christmas since i was in school. It was nice to spend sometime with the wife.
Jody


----------

